# Filter media for idiots (me)!



## murph (1 May 2010)

When choosing filter media, after the mechanical sponges etc is it just a case of picking something with as large a surface area as possible? 

All these different type of filter media are confusing me slightly, sintered glass/lava rock/eheim stuff that I cant pronounce! does any of it really matter?

Could I just fill a 2078 full of lava rock and have done with it or am I missing something basic? (I've never kept more than a goldfish from the fair in a bowl before)

do i need to vary the media?

Should I also use any chemical filters?


thanks


----------



## bigmatt (1 May 2010)

There's a lot of info on filter media in this thread and it's links when i had similar questions
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=10542
The big deal is bio filtration - mechanical kind of goes hand in hand with this so focus on the best bio filtration possible and you shouldn';t go far wrong.  It's really important to be aware that too much media in your filter impedes flow, which consequently decrease filter performance
Have fun playing!
Matt


----------



## Themuleous (1 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> All these different type of filter media are confusing me slightly, sintered glass/lava rock/eheim stuff that I cant pronounce! does any of it really matter?



People will disagree with me, but in my book - no.  There is nothing those fancy and expensive media can do that sponge can't so save yourself a small fortune and use coarse sponge first and fine sponge second.  Planted tanks typically have an oversize filter to increase flow so you can get lots of sponge in if needs be.  We also understock with fish which also means the demands on the filter are much less anyway.  

I'm sure shops will tell you the expensive media are better, but they would they want to make more money out of you! 



> Should I also use any chemical filters?



Nope, there is no need on planted tanks  on fact they are probably detrimental, as most remove nitrogen and phosphate which we want in the tank for our plants 

Sam


----------



## chris1004 (2 May 2010)

Hi Murph and welcome to fishkeeping and the UKAPS forum.

Like most things its never black and white it really depends on what you are trying to achieve and your budget.

A filter can perform three types of filtration. 

1/ Mechanical:- The physical removal of solid matter from the water. Rather obviously the type and size of this organic matter (fish poo, dead plant leaves. etc) depends on the bioload in the tank and the size of its residents and may determine the maintenance regime that you will have to perform to stop the media clogging thus rendering the filter redundant.   

2/ Biological:- Often refered to as the nitrogen cycle. As organic waste breaks down it produces ammonia, this feeds the bacteria in your filter who turn it first to nitrite and then into nitrate. This is done by two different types of bacteria which cohabit on your filter media and every surface within your tank, i.e. substrate, tank sides, hardscape, filter pipes, etc etc. The larger the surface area the bigger the bacteria colony which is how some of the pourous ceramic media (sintered glass, matrix, lava rock, alfagrog, ehfi substrat pro, etc. etc) comes into favour with so many. Ammonia and Nitrite are highly toxic to fish and ammonia is one of the triggers which causes algae to bloom so there quick removal is very desirable. The larger the bacteria filter colony the easier it is for them to deal with ammonia spikes.    

3/ Chemical:- This type of filtration is not strictly necessary but can come in handy depending on what the aquarist is trying to achieve. It allows the user through specific media types to target the removal or addition of certain substances (or group of) from the water by specifically designed media.

It must be remembered that there is a cross over whereby all media employed performs more than one of the functions listed above. For example bacteria will colonise every surface so ceramic noodles which were intended to mechanically remove large pieces of detrius will also function biologicaly to some degree or other. Its also why you can get away with using just sponges in your filter as they perform the two most important functions that you need i.e mechanical removal of waste and biological breakdown of it.

However you can boost your filters efficiency by employing specific media types  which suits the exact demands of the application that its used for but its often a trade off with a reduction in flow.

Personally I use ceramic noodles/rings first as this helps to stop larger debris clogging up the next layers therefore performing a mechanical filtration function. After that I have either matrix or ehfi substrat pro (I have more than 1 filter) which is aimed primarily at the biological filtration. After this I use a fine filter sponge followed by a filter floss pad both performing further mechanical filtration functions to get the tiny particles out of the water. Then finally I may use other more specific media as and when required to chemically alter the water but currently I have Purigen in there (which arguably strictly speeking isn't chemical media but thats a whole other subject) which hopefully removes any traces left of ammonia.    

Hope this helps.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## murph (3 May 2010)

thanks very much Chris.

That clears up most of it to be honest!

I've bought 1.5kg of used ehiem substrat and was thinking of using some lava rock and pot scrubbers for the rest?

I might get some ceramic noodles as there is a good deal on ebay for them.

thanks again!


stevie


----------



## dw1305 (4 May 2010)

Hi all,
I'd agree with Sam and the other posters, there are plenty of claims made by the manufacturers, but very little to back them up. 





> I've bought 1.5kg of used ehiem substrat and was thinking of using some lava rock and pot scrubbers for the rest? I might get some ceramic noodles as there is a good deal on ebay for them.


I'd go for the ceramic noodles rather than the pot scrubbers, they last for ever, and they don't tend to restrict the flow, even when they need cleaning.

cheers Darrel


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (5 May 2010)

What is that Purigen ? I am using ceramical rings - normal sponges - fine sponges and final some filter floss .Is it enough ? I wanted to go for sinterized glass instead of ceramical rings .Is there any difference ? What does the carbon and peat do ? I have also seen some .I have also seen Bio Ferm - Fermented barley.What is that good for ? 






			
				chris1004 said:
			
		

> Hi Murph and welcome to fishkeeping and the UKAPS forum.
> 
> Like most things its never black and white it really depends on what you are trying to achieve and your budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr. luke (6 May 2010)

On my (ex) 600l tank i had one full of large pea gravel and ceramics, and one crammed with sponges and a bit of floss.
I also made a habbit of running the sponges under hot tap water so they didnt build up and biological filteration as it got blocked quite easily, but the other one has never been cleaned once and runs like clockwork due to the large sized media.


----------



## murph (8 May 2010)

In the 2078 I now have 2l Eheim substrat, 2l ceramic rings 2l of ehiems little black tubes and this






Is this right or have i just lost the plot?


----------



## flaviu.vlaicu (8 May 2010)

I think that those sponges used for washing kitchen dished will "glog" up really fast with debries.And one more thing is that I thing these sponges are treated with some kind of chemicals that will not be good for the water and fish


----------



## chris1004 (9 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> In the 2078 I now have 2l Eheim substrat, 2l ceramic rings 2l of ehiems little black tubes and this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

Good luck Murph. You cheapscate.     

Perhaps its just me but I don't see the point in having a Â£200 filter then skimping on media. I don't doubt that it works though to some degree or other.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## scifficus (9 May 2010)

Those sponges will clog prety quicly and you'l have an expensive filter with a very low outflow. And to keep him working normal you will have to clean that sponges at 3-4 days maximum. Depends on what biomass it will be in your tank.


----------



## murph (9 May 2010)

I've ditched the multiple coloured scrubbers and got some more ceramic noodles!

Cheapskate!? Typical Scot me!


----------



## Nelson (9 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> Cheapskate!? Typical Scot me!


i was going to ask if you're scottish   .


----------

